# Sooner Field Trial Update



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I had to work today and am busy taking care of 5-week old chocolate pups, but would appreciate hearing any news/results on the Sooner field trial..


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Derby is complete....

I know Pam Ingram got 1st or 2nd not sure which. Joseph McCann got 3rd and 4th with two goldens. 3rd was with Terry Thornton's dog Amigold's Frequent Flyer and 4th was with Richard Cheatham's dog Rs King-O- The Hill by RockErin. No Jams and I'm not sure who got the other placement.

Open was a triple with double retired.

Cpayne


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Congrats to Terry Thornton and Phoenix on their 3rd in the derby. As the breeder of Phoenix I am extremely proud myself. I believe he got a ribbon in 2 of the 3 derdies he ran. Good luck with him as he goes to the Qual...............


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Rah Rah Rugs!!! :lol: 

Suzanne B


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

29 back for the land blind.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Our dog took 2nd in the Derby - "Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn" handled by Tony Allen. Did not get any of the other placements...

I just talked to Tony and he said they have temporarily postponed the trial while a huge rainstorm passes....


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

*derby placement*

Sheril,
Congratulations on your derby 2nd!  I will try and take pictures of Lucy when the rain stops here, and then I'll email them to you.
Louann


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks! 

Still raining, there, eh? It's been nice here today (after the rain passed early this morning). Thanks for taking the pictures!!


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Our dog took 2nd in the Derby - "Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn" handled by Tony Allen.


Way to go, Tony & Aspen!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Tony and Sheril, on your Derby 2nd!!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Qual Results

1st - Dennis Butler
2nd - JC Strange
3rd Danny Widner
4th - Paul Brinkman
RJ - Bill Cummins
Don't have all the Jams but Judi Carter and Patrick Johndrow were among them


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Rick Wedel won the Open with Dewd. 2 through RJ and 3 Jams were all Bill and Dave.

9 Dogs back for the AM water marks.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Any Amateur results yet???


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Rick Wedel won the Am with Hawg! 

A Double Header with two differant dogs. WOW

Rick trains his own dogs and has had them at the end quite a bit but with limited success. Today was his day!

Congrats Rick! (and Kristy)

Tim


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Paul Rainbolt got 4th in the AM with Ramsie :!:


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

The 4th series of the AM was a real ball buster. I was shooting the flyer so I got a good look at the runs. Hawg was the only dog to pick up the marks clean. Way to go Rick. I was also shooting the flyers in the 4th for Dewds win. Rick said he was afraid he would wake up Monday and find out it was a dream.

2blackdogs


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Rick Wedel won the Am with Hawg!
> 
> A Double Header with two differant dogs. WOW
> 
> ...


That right there is cooler than cool!!!!!!!!! Rick and Kristy are first class people and they work hard at this game.

I don't think they read the forum, but their email is [email protected]

Shayne Mehringer


----------

